# Filter media, Which is best?



## Kelvine (10 Aug 2013)

Hi, I've recently (some might say upgraded too, but that's another post  ) changed from a fluval fx5 to an eheim 7078e, the fx5 wasted alot of space with spounges, so not much bio media. Leaving quite a void in the new filter, ive ordered some purigen to hive a try. Just wondering what you guys would recommend to fill the filter?


----------



## dw1305 (11 Aug 2013)

Hi all,


Kelvine said:


> Just wondering what you guys would recommend to fill the filter?


I'd 1/2 fill it with ceramic or sintered glass rings, but it doesn't really matter. Have a look at this thread <Biological Media....Please help? | UK Aquatic Plant Society>.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Kelvine (12 Aug 2013)

That's what I've got in there already, effimech and substrat pro, and about to add some purigen, ive heard good things about it? was thinking more along, if people still use peat or anything abit usual like that?
 thanks for the link, handy little read


----------



## Kelvine (12 Aug 2013)

Why only half fill? Is that for flow reasons?


----------



## dw1305 (13 Aug 2013)

Hi all,


Kelvine said:


> was thinking more along, if people still use peat or anything abit usual like that?


 Yes they do, but usually as a pre-treatment (I used to use a pillow case full of peat in the water butt). I have Alder cones and Oak etc.leaves in the tanks <Purigens effect on humic acid and anti fungal benefits | UK Aquatic Plant Society>


Kelvine said:


> and about to add some purigen, ive heard good things about it?


 Purigen will remove any organic tint from the water, personally I'm a fan of some humic compounds in the water, but other people use Purigen to successfully achieve "gin clear" water <Purigen | UK Aquatic Plant Society>.


Kelvine said:


> Why only half fill? Is that for flow reasons?


 Yes, basically you need a relatively small volume of filter media for biological filtration, but much oxygen as possible.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Kelvine (13 Aug 2013)

Hi darrel,
Thanks for getting back to me, and some great help 
Both links very helpful, the first one got the old noggin working harder then it's had to in a while, but think I got most off it  lol. 
Going to give it another read when I've got abit more time. 

With the water butt, is that for RO or rainwater?
Sounds like the purigen exsactly what I'm looking for 
I do have a rather large piece of would in there, but seam pretty much all it effects have long gone :-/ lol

Thanks again,
Kelvine


----------



## dw1305 (14 Aug 2013)

Hi all,


Kelvine said:


> or rainwater?


Rain water, I use it for water changes. I live in Corsham, (where they mine a lot of the "Bath Stone") and we have a lot of limestone dust in the atmosphere, so even our rain-water has some dKH.

cheers Darrel


----------

